# M3 Long Range AWD - now shows 324 mile range!



## DennisP (Jan 5, 2019)

I had read only the RWD M3's were being bumped up in range if I recall correctly. My car now indicates the range is 324 vs 310 previously. Not a huge bump but hey, I didn't expect ANY. Anyone else?


----------



## zztops (Jan 7, 2019)

Nice! I’m a little skeptical tho. Make sure to check the inside of your front wheels to see if you actually have a front motor, or tap the Tesla icon on your screen to see if it say “dual motor long range” or just “long range”

I’m hoping Tesla didn’t drop the ball on your config or software.

If not, that’s great news!


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

DennisP said:


> I had read only the RWD M3's were being bumped up in range if I recall correctly. My car now indicates the range is 324 vs 310 previously. Not a huge bump but hey, I didn't expect ANY. Anyone else?


I noticed today on Tesla.com that they had 325 next to the LR AWD on the first page, but if you went to configure, it went down to the expected 310 for AWD and only had 325 for RWD.

What firmware version do you have?


----------



## DennisP (Jan 5, 2019)

Uh, yeah I know what car I have.......... 2019.5.15


----------



## DennisP (Jan 5, 2019)

And this....


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

DennisP said:


> And this....
> View attachment 23708


That's how many miles are on your car. Not the range.


----------



## DennisP (Jan 5, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> That's how many miles are on your car. Not the range.


And you are totally right, looked in the wrong place! Ha!


----------



## DennisP (Jan 5, 2019)

Too bad I couldn't find a good animated emoji of me eating crow here - Bimmerfest had several that would have been appropriate. :tearsofjoy:


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

shall we just close this thread then? or place bets on how many replies it gets asking when their AWD will get the update to 324 miles?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> place bets on how many replies it gets asking when their AWD will get the update to 324 miles?


I'm still waiting for the HUD OTA update.


----------



## jrzapata (Apr 23, 2018)

When is my car getting the flame thrower?


----------



## Lady Sprite Blue (Mar 10, 2019)

DennisP said:


> I had read only the RWD M3's were being bumped up in range if I recall correctly. My car now indicates the range is 324 vs 310 previously. Not a huge bump but hey, I didn't expect ANY. Anyone else?


What software version are you on? I want that one.


----------



## DennisP (Jan 5, 2019)

Ignore, I screwed up. I read the Tesla app wrong.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

Isn’t it great? The more you drive, the longer your range


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

son of a .....

got psyched for nothing ....


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I need to downgrade software to get that 324 (and oh - about 5972 miles).


----------

